# Stream Survey



## Kingpcgeek (Feb 6, 2012)

Took a survey from TiVo today with regards to the Stream. Some of the questions asked were would I be interested in watching Stream shows on other devices such as Roku, Apple TV, PC's and game consoles. Some other questions were about streaming and downloading unprotected shows outside of the network. One that I really hope comes to fruition is downloading protected shows to a device. They made sure to state that if protected shows were downloaded to a device, it would be deleted from the TiVo.

Hopefully better things are coming for The Stream


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Like Android support!


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Kingpcgeek said:


> They made sure to state that if protected shows were downloaded to a device, it would be deleted from the TiVo.


I wonder if they could block it from being re-recorded as long as it's still on your device. Or if that would cause it to be deleted from the device.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The copy once flag means it can only ever exist on one device at a time. They could technically move it, but they would have to delete it bit by bit as it was being transferred or delete it from the source before the transfer even started. If there is even a moment where you could watch it on both devices they'd be in violation of their CableLabs agreement. 

Dan


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

All they would have to do is flag it some way internally that its in transfer and cannot be played. Then delete when the transfer is done. Could be done between tivos as well.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> The copy once flag means it can only ever exist on one device at a time. They could technically move it, but they would have to delete it bit by bit as it was being transferred or delete it from the source before the transfer even started. If there is even a moment where you could watch it on both devices they'd be in violation of their CableLabs agreement.
> 
> Dan


But nothing could prevent me from recording a protected HBO show on two TiVos and moving one to a device, right?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

cherry ghost said:


> But nothing could prevent me from recording a protected HBO show on two TiVos and moving one to a device, right?


Yeah, I would think that would be fine. Actually, there is no reason why you couldn't record that same protected HBO show to the same TiVo twice and only move one of them.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

bradleys said:


> Actually, there is no reason why you couldn't record that same protected HBO show to the same TiVo twice and only move one of them.


that's what I was trying to say further up, but probably didn't word it correctly.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

bradleys said:


> Yeah, I would think that would be fine. Actually, there is no reason why you couldn't record that same protected HBO show to the same TiVo twice and only move one of them.


Actually I think there might be an issue with that. I'm not 100% but I think the rules prevent them from using multiple tuners to record the same program multiple times. Although if they were recorded from different time slots then you could probably still get around that.

Dan


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Actually I think there might be an issue with that. I'm not 100% but I think the rules prevent them from using multiple tuners to record the same program multiple times. Although if they were recorded from different time slots then you could probably still get around that.
> 
> Dan


Correct, you could not record the same show twice at the same time. But HBO repeats movies / series several times (usually a day). So getting two copies of the same show should be pretty easy.

If you have two TiVos you could record the same show at the same time.


----------

